# Flyscreen help needed



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Whilst cleaning the beloved MH this weekend I managed to stick the end of the bed ladder through the flyscreen on one of the roof vents :roll: :roll: 

So question:

Can I get a replacement for this and will it just be the flyscreen/blind bit that I get - I have tried to prise the broken one off but it seems a bit reluctant to come away and I dont want to do more damage 8O 

I have looked on the internet and can get a Hartal flyscreen but will it fit our MH?

I have also seen that you can buy flyscreen materials by the metre but will that then involve ripping off the old flyscreen and sticking some more on and is that as easy as it sounds :?: 

On the product info for the Eura Mobil it says it has Reitz windows but they are just the windows arent they and not the roof vent :?: There doesnt seem to be a name on the roof vent - are they universal sizes/fitting?

Also whilst I was rooting about up there I noticed that the inside bit of the vent was a bit mucky so do I have to take out the whole roof vent to clean it or do I just leave it to get more mucky or is there an easier method.

There that just about covers it so over to you knowledgeable people.

Thanks Milly


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are attending Hatton I can take a look, otherwise a photo or the window make and model would help identify it.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Milly,

You say it has Reitz windows, do you mean Seitz? If so then an educated guess would be that it is one of the Heki range from the Dometic group. Try http://www.dometic.com/enie/International/Site/Caravan/Rooflights/ and peruse the list to see if its there, if so a good MH retailer should be able to get the parts, or you could get them via an e-order from one of the many online retailers.

I hope that helps


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Some can be replaced because Hymer replaced the flyscreen to our bedroom rooflight when the old one frayed a little.

It was a black cassette that clipped out of the frame.

Our rooflight is -


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Should be something here to sort you out

linky dink


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks for that info. I have checked all the photos/links etc but none looks exactly the same as ours although the one from neilbes links to a V & R Rooflight 400 x 400 with roller blind which looks almost identical.

Am sure it says Reitz windows on the technical spec on Eura Mobils website. But I looked at the other windows and they all say Domestic on them so therefore presumably Heki.

I am going to e-mail Eura Mobil to see if they can point me in the right direction.

If it is a Heki how do I clean the top of the inside plastic?

Thanks again.

Milly


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

It sounds as if you have a MPK intergrated roof light. The flyscreen/ blind can be pulled down and unclipped and is available as a spare. The roller is a blind removed and fitted in to a new flyscreen frame and then simply fitted back.


Ian

Workshops


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> It sounds as if you have a MPK intergrated roof light. The flyscreen/ blind can be pulled down and unclipped and is available as a spare. The roller is a blind removed and fitted in to a new flyscreen frame and then simply fitted back.
> 
> Ian
> 
> Workshops


Hi Ian

Thanks for the prompt reply - can you tell me where the spare is available - do you stock them.

Also is this something I can do myself (i.e. replace the roller blind) or do I need to have it professionally done.

Unfortunately you are many miles away from me so I would need to have it done locally if it is a professional job.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Milly


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

The one posted by StanDup is a Remis rooflight. They are fitted by Hymer and Burstner as well as some Euromobils. They are difficult to track down but a Hymer or Burstner dealer can get them.


----------

